# Have 20 total trips... 4.92 lol



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

LOL

I guess telling people that breaking the rules (underage, no car seat, not at pickup point) means you're not going to drive for long.

Well I made about $160.. so that's nice.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess telling people that breaking the rules (underage, no car seat, not at pickup point) means you're not going to drive for long.
> 
> Well I made about $160.. so that's nice.


4.92's pretty decent mate. You'll only get better - or you'll quit. Finding a rider that can land a 4.92 is a tall ask, so they can't really talk.

You'll start hitting 200 or so in 20 trips soon enough. I made 234 in 16 trips the other day - you just have to learn where to drive and when. My best day was just before Christmas. Did 6 trips for 300 dollars or so. I only worked like 5.5 hours too. So, it happens. Still best done part-time in my opinion but I'm just talking numbers.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess telling people that breaking the rules (underage, no car seat, not at pickup point) means you're not going to drive for long.
> 
> Well I made about $160.. so that's nice.


If you cancel the trip before it starts they can't rate you. That's the key to high ratings... Select out the bad apples.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

T


MadTownUberD said:


> If you cancel the trip before it starts they can't rate you. That's the key to high ratings... Select out the bad apples.


There's far more to it than that. Uber riders and I share Uber stories all the time.

The single most important thing to master, in order to get in the 4.9s is to know when and when not to talk. After that, those that master what to talk about are going to be even better.

There is a hefty amount of personal and social awareness that you have to have for high ratings. Hell, even by your argument, you'd have to have a really good eye for anticipating problems before they happen and are able to cancel. Even then you're discounting those that have the skills to turn a 1 star into a 5 - I've done this many times.

Hell, I drove 30 minutes in the wrong direction once. I still managed to turn the situation around by accepting responsibility and correcting the mistake. That can't happen every time but you can be trained to make it happen less frequently and with a much milder impact.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> If you cancel the trip before it starts they can't rate you. That's the key to high ratings... Select out the bad apples.


If I filtered out all the < 4.8's there would be no one to pick up.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> If I filtered out all the < 4.8's there would be no one to pick up.


I accept just about anyone. But I cancel on kids with no car seats, too many riders, open containers, staggering drunks, >5 minute waits. That weeds out a lot of problems. I've found that judging a rider by his or her rating is iffy. People from Boston, NY, and DC tend to have really low ratings when they're not any worse than Midwestern riders.



Rushmanyyz said:


> T
> 
> There's far more to it than that. Uber riders and I share Uber stories all the time.
> 
> ...


I was speaking to his OP which mentions pax breaking the rules. You can cancel on rule breakers a lot of the time before the trip starts.

Yes you are correct; talking too much is a major source of bad ratings as well. Believe me I know. But you don't have to lecture me because I'm at 4.96 after 3,100+ trips in about 1.75 years.


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> I guess telling people that breaking the rules (underage, no car seat, not at pickup point) means you're not going to drive for long.


I'm speechless... I think U/L should do more then just driving records and background check..


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

Keep these in mind at all times: 
a) if you as the driver cancel the trip before you ever start it, the pax cannot rate you. 
b) if the passenger decides to cancel the trip before or during the trip, the pax cannot rate you. 
c) if you ever start a trip and something goes bad and you decide to cancel the trip, the pax will be able to rate you. 
So use common sense and logic when applying these three. If you get to a pin, and the pax is somehow breaking rules or causing you any bs, you cancel the trip before you ever start it. If you are able to get off the hook without canceling before the 5 minutes that the pax gets, I say you drive away a couple of feet away. Once the 5 minutes are done, you will be able to charge a cancelation fee. If a passenger ever cancels the trip during a trip, get them off you vehicle and contact support. Make sure to explain the situation so that you can get paid.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

NOXDriver said:


> LOL
> 
> I guess telling people that breaking the rules (underage, no car seat, not at pickup point) means you're not going to drive for long.
> 
> Well I made about $160.. so that's nice.


Here are 4 months later. How is that 4.92 coming along? Still Driving? Any revelations to share?


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Good question.


----------

